# Advice needed for classic Chevy V8 engine replacement



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

I am looking for a nice V8 engine for my 63 Impala SS. I'll be keeping the original 327. But I would like some more power. 

I know a lot of you are classic car enthusiasts, and would appreciate if you could let me know what you'd do. 

I am looking for a reliable, useable engine. I prefer torque to high rpm hp. I do want a noticeable increase in performance. The engine doesn't have to look good. 

What do you think I could get for a maximum of 4000 $ ? Is this too much ? I can't have the engine ported or tuned or anything here, it costs a fortune. 

Thank you very much in advance for any tips


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

For $4k, you can get a decent chevy motor. I'd stick with a small block, as there are other issues sometimes when swapping from a small block to big block. Also, a small block makes more hp per dollar than a big block.

If torque is important, I'd look for a 383ci motor. This a common 350ci motor with a stroker crank (originally from a 400ci motor, but most are new now). Don't go wild on the heads - street replacements are fine for modest hp/high torque builds. Also, same with the camshaft. For example, you could get a 405hp/440lb-ft 383ci from Summit Racing complete from carb and ignition all the way to the oil pan for just under $4k. All you'd need would be a different flexplate or flywheel, as 383's are externally balanced like 400's, and it should drop right in.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

cwsqbm said:


> For $4k, you can get a decent chevy motor. I'd stick with a small block, as there are other issues sometimes when swapping from a small block to big block. Also, a small block makes more hp per dollar than a big block.
> 
> If torque is important, I'd look for a 383ci motor. This a common 350ci motor with a stroker crank (originally from a 400ci motor, but most are new now). Don't go wild on the heads - street replacements are fine for modest hp/high torque builds. Also, same with the camshaft. For example, you could get a 405hp/440lb-ft 383ci from Summit Racing complete from carb and ignition all the way to the oil pan for just under $4k. All you'd need would be a different flexplate or flywheel, as 383's are externally balanced like 400's, and it should drop right in.


:thumbup: What he said. For $4k, you should be able to find a pretty good crate motor.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you very much for the link and information :thumbup: I didn't think I could get a brand new crate engine with that kind of power for that price  Stroker is definitely what I need.

Hope to post pics of the finished project soon.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

383 stroker motor is the bomb....it`ll give you a new lease on life.... 

Try Jeg`s, Summit Racing, etc. (even GM offers nice crate motors for the price) You can now get small blocks punched all the way out to 427 cubes !


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't underestimate the power of the 327 with a little work that motor will outshine most.


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

02 330Ci said:


> Don't underestimate the power of the 327 with a little work that motor will outshine most.


A 327ci can be built for power, but I interpreted it as he wanted a new motor with the original 327 kept as a spare. Building a 327 for more torque wouldn't be easy, and stroking an old 327 to 383 is much more difficult due to its small main bearing size (pre-68 blocks) compared to commonly available stroker cranks. Factor that in, and its simpler to start with a new 350 block. There's nothing magically about a 327 - same bore as a 350, but with a shorter stroke.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

cwsqbm said:


> A 327ci can be built for power, but I interpreted it as he wanted a new motor with the original 327 kept as a spare. Building a 327 for more torque wouldn't be easy, and stroking an old 327 to 383 is much more difficult due to its small main bearing size (pre-68 blocks) compared to commonly available stroker cranks. Factor that in, and its simpler to start with a new 350 block. There's nothing magically about a 327 - same bore as a 350, but with a shorter stroke.


true on all counts. If the intention is to keep the "original" motor original.

I like the shorter stroke for higher rpms.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

02 330Ci said:


> Don't underestimate the power of the 327 with a little work that motor will outshine most.


Even showroom-stock, those 327s were runners, especially the ones with 11.5 - to -1 pistons, Duntov cams and fuelie heads (the 340-horse hydraulic lifter motor, and the 365 and 375 solid lifter units) My neighbor had a `65 `Vette roadster with the 365 HP engine and a 4.11 Posi, and man, did that thing haul ass....


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

you have a 63 Impala


omg I am so jealous!

PICS!!!! NOW!


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Hello everyone.

Thanks a lot for all the information and tips.

The original 327 is actually running very very well, it makes really good power with high rpm, it's just a bit peaky for me. I could sell it easily but it is the original engine and it just feels wrong. ....

Here is a picture of the old girl. I bought the car 10 years with my first bonus at my first job. It was a dream come true. I knew nothing about these cars, absolutely nothing, it was amazing luck that I could find this car. 

Thanks again for all the help, it is v:thumbup:ery much appreciated.


----------



## 02 330Ci (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow, beautiful car, If you want an engine with better low RPM Torque then the 350 with 400 crank, 383 stroker, will be perfect.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Manu said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> Thanks a lot for all the information and tips.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a gorgeous car ! Is that paint color Silver Blue or Satin Silver ? If that`s an original, numbers-matching car, that adds a *lot* to the car`s value, so make sure you keep any parts that you might take off it.
A 383 stroker with around 10-to-1 compression and a mild hydraulic-lifter performance cam will really make the car step out smartly, while maintaining good low-end driveability. If the car has a 10-bolt rear, you might want to upgrade to a 12-bolt Posi with 3.55 or 3.70 gears to take full advantage of the new powerplant.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Thank you for the kind comments. She is a nice looking lady  

The color is close to the GM light blue but with more silver. It does change a lot depending of the light :thumbup: 

The car is going to go back to its original steel wheels and SS hubcaps. I will get wide whitewall tires though.


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

omg that thing is gangster! I love it!!!!


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Beautiful and it will look better with the OE wheels.

Assuming you are in Geneva, Switzerland...sort of expensive on gas, huh? :eeps:



Manu said:


> The car is going to go back to its original steel wheels and SS hubcaps. I will get wide whitewall tires though.


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

LMC said:


> Beautiful and it will look better with the OE wheels.
> 
> Assuming you are in Geneva, Switzerland...sort of expensive on gas, huh? :eeps:


Gas is expensive here but not THAT expensive, we have it good compared to other European countries, a gallon costs roughly 5.50 $

I don't use the car much anyways, but it does a very reasonable 20 mpg :thumbup:


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

Manu said:


> Gas is expensive here but not THAT expensive, we have it good compared to other European countries, a gallon costs roughly 5.50 $
> 
> I don't use the car much anyways, but it does a very reasonable 20 mpg :thumbup:


That is reasonable! Enjoy your classic!


----------



## Manu (Jul 21, 2005)

Well I realise that my mpg will probably drop a bit with the new engine :eeps:

Anyone familiar with Blueprint engines ? They have pretty good deals, this engine seems perfect for me : http://www.blueprintengines.com/popular_configurations/index.html?topic=specs&pc_id=99


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

Manu said:


> Well I realise that my mpg will probably drop a bit with the new engine :eeps:
> 
> Anyone familiar with Blueprint engines ? They have pretty good deals, this engine seems perfect for me : http://www.blueprintengines.com/popular_configurations/index.html?topic=specs&pc_id=99


This engine has all the good stuff in it....GET IT !!!!

Your Chevy will jump like a scalded cat with this engine in it....(I envy you


----------

